
Parsegate: The Case Against Proprietary Infrastructure - mfburnett
https://medium.com/@ciaomack/parsegate-the-case-against-proprietary-infrastructure-d397a89cbb2b#.hws43wd9q
======
stevepaulo
Would moving from Heroku to AWS really be moving off of proprietary
infrastructure?

~~~
mfburnett
I think the ultimate move would be to something like Kubernetes, which
(theoretically) would enable you to move to any cloud provider.

~~~
stevepaulo
Until Google shutters it?

~~~
mfburnett
Hm I think less realistic for any major open source project...too many
external players who have a stake

